
China Stockpiles U.S. Chips as ‘Silicon Curtain’ Descends - SQL2219
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-03/china-stockpiles-foreign-tech-as-silicon-curtain-descends
======
CharlesColeman
Paywall bypass: [https://outline.com/EYGAS6](https://outline.com/EYGAS6)

